# Been here awhile...



## SpunkySpunky (Dec 17, 2012)

Just need a rant here...

Had a bad night, husband and I fought all day and this was after I thought we had a heart to heart and was on the same page.


For those who aren't familiar with my story long story short: Married 2 years, got pregnant, he left me when I was 7 months along, separated for 8 months, around the 8th month of our separation he slept with another woman, we got back together, together for 3 more years working through that and the past, now accidentally pregnant and it seems like it was a miracle because I have been rejected in bed 9.9/10 times this past few months...but apparently all it took was that .1 percent. (Well that wasn't really that short, sorry.)

I just told him yesterday. He is stressed and angry, refuses to talk about baby stuff, tells me it's too early...I passed out over the weekend and went to the Doctor and we estimate that I am 6 weeks along. He tells me he would talk about it but I talk about it too much and he really doesn't feel like dealing with it right now.


I feel all alone again with this and I am really fed up.

He says he loves me and will give me a divorce if that is what I really want, but he doesn't want that.

We were fighting in the middle of a parking lot yesterday and I just walked off...I only went to the next parking lot into the pharmacy. I just needed to cool off. I bought a couple of things...bought him a couple of things even though I was angry and then when I walked out, I saw him pull out and leave. He seriously left me in stranded in town. He told me he didn't know where I was at and thought I started walking home.

I am in between just going to file papers and staying.

I just want someone that will support me. I need someone who will support me. At least emotionally.



/endrant. blah.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

You don't seem to take care of yourself sufficiently. You have a fight, he basically abandons you, ... and you go shopping and buy HIM stuff?

Find a good therapist.


----------



## SpunkySpunky (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah I know, I do have a good therapist and I am working on it.


----------



## SpunkySpunky (Dec 17, 2012)

Big Update everyone.

I am now separated. And it was my choice. I laid down my terms for reconciliation and I have filled out D papers.


Wow. I feel empowered.


Sorry for anyone who finds this offensive but there is only so much sh*t I can take from this man.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't think anyone is going to fault you for your decision Spunky. Stay strong and best of luck to you.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Best of luck. You deserve it.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I agree


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Spunky, good for you. Maybe he will come to his senses but maybe not. Nevertheless you will already be on your way to healing. It sounds to me that he wanted you to make the decision because he is too weak a man to make any decisions about your marriage on his own. You can find a man who treats you with respect and do without that.


----------

